# Reg service-How much?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Whats the price on getting a reg. serviced these days? A simple cleaning and an o-ring or two would be all that the reg would need.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Reg service at MBT is $55 plus the cost of parts. Price includesservicing of first stage, primary second stage, octo, and spg. Parts vary by make and model, with entire parts bill running between $20-40 for most regs.


----------

